# vroiam



## Bântuit

Salut !

*vroiam *

Nu pot să găsesc acest verb în dicţionarul.

 înseamnă _" I / we wanted "_ , corect ?


----------



## farscape

a vrea: verb, indicativ, imperfect, persoana intâia singular: Eu vroiam.


----------



## Bântuit

El scrisă la dicționarul ( eu vrui )  ,este învechită ? 

http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/go.php?T1=vrea&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0&D1=5&H1=105


----------



## farscape

Bântuit said:


> El scrisă la dicționarul ( eu vrui )  ,este învechită ?
> 
> http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/go.php?T1=vrea&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0&D1=5&H1=105



eu vrui - perfectul simplu
eu vroiam - imperfectul

Am corectat şi mai sus.


----------



## anto33

In limba vorbită, perfectul simplu (exemplul tău : eu vrui) se foloseşte în Oltenia şi este un timp al povestirii, folosit mai ales la persoana a treia singular.


----------



## Bântuit

*Mulțumesc amânduror .
*


----------



## jimmyy

Spre surprinderea mea, am aflat ca "vroiam" nu este corect, desi l-am folosit de mic copil.

Eu vroiam este o forma vorbita doar, formele corecte sunt 
eu voiam ( a voi) 
eu vream ( a vrea)

Nu ma intrebati de ce, pentru ca mi se pare ciudat , dar asa e, si pe linkul de mai sus cu verbix e confirmat.

Am gasit informatia aceasta intr-o carte pe care o citesc sa-mi corectez micile probleme gramaticale, si presupun ca e o carte mai academica, dar in teorie 'eu vroiam' nu e corect.


----------



## farscape

(Şi când te gândeşti că vroiam voiam să dau admitere la Filologie...)

Lăsând gluma la o parte, Jimmyy are dreptate. Iată cum defineşte problema un alt membru al forumului:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5538247&postcount=6


----------

